# One-Armed MMA Fighter shows amazing battle



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice to see his not letting his disability get in the way.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Haha, my first thought was that most of the submission game is probably almost impossible for him, and then what does he do¿ - He submits the other guy with a heel hook :thumb02: Very impressive!


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Bas said something on Inside MMA that his heel hook actually works better because he only has one hand.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

I bet it's a tough one to accept fights with this guy. No disrespect, but it's a lose-lose situation for everybody, no one wants to fight a cripple, much less lose to one. But I take my hat off to the guy, I doubt I could ever do MMA professionally if I had only one arm!


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah I'd never accept a fight against the guy, if I won i'd feel bad, if I lost I'd feel suicidal. That failed flip at the end was epic.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Is there a rule or some kind of gentlemens agreement in fights like these where they avoid easily exposed areaS? Ive seen that one armed kickboxer a few times and it seems like no one he fights really go after the exposed side of his body or head.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow, that's fuckin' crazy. Think this guy would ever make it to the UFC at all?


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Huge respect for this guy. Anyone who takes him lightly cos of his disabillity is a moron, look at his record:

http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/Nick-Newell-59502


----------



## Maximus (May 17, 2007)

I was at that fight. Nick got a standing ovation after the fight. It was absolutely electric in the Forum after the fight. The dude that lost had "WTF just happened?" after the fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think having the deformed arm actually helped him get the submission. If you notice it's curved in such a way that it can hook easily. Not to mention it's not like a hand that can loose grip.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

And I recon he is one powerfull dude cos he looses weight from his other arm but can still use his other arm to defend. It's not without the realms of possibillity that he might make it into the UFC


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

How did he get 2 arm bar victories?? Unless he managed to slip the opponents arm under his armpit it seems very weird.


But yeah this is a no win situation for anyone fighting him. If you lose that must really really hurt anyones confidence trying to make it to the UFC one day. Just isnt worth it... could be a career killer.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well like I said his stump is shaped in such a way it hooks. So it's possible that he was able to hook it and the guys couldn't get out. Though I disagree that it is a no win situation, the guy got the win.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

I see some downsides for his opponents. From a BJJ standpoint he only has one really strong arm instead of two to grab for an armbar or even the choke arm in a triangle.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that is true. Though the fact that's he's undefeated is an accomplishment in and of itself. Whether he'll make it is another question entirely.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Some serious ground skills that dude possesses. I could go full out and not give a shit about his one arm and he'd still kick the crap out of me. 

That dude is badass.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

That's just impressive, the fact that he fought through his disability. I'm more impressed that he made it to the point he's at, than impressed by him winning. He had to go through a lot of hard times to get to where he is, but like others have said, he's figured out how to use it like a strength, so after I watched him fight I wasn't surprised that he was able to win so easily. Dude's a warrior through and through.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, this guy and Matt Hamill inspire me at times. Though they are seperate disabilities the fact they have overcome their disabilities is impressive. This guy clearly specialies in submissions.


----------

